# Stahls’ Offers December Hotronix® Heat Press Specials



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Purchase a heat press from Stahls’ during the month of December and receive free ground shipping*. As an added bonus, customers purchasing a Hotronix® heat press in the month of December will receive a free promo package featuring product samples from Stahls’ Transfer Express®. Purchase a Hotronix® Air Fusion™ or Hotronix® Dual Air Fusion™ heat press in the month of December and receive $100 in free product.

*Free shipping within the continental United States only. Free shipping offer excludes the Hotronix Air Fusion Heat Press and the Hotronix Dual Air Fusion Heat Press. 

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800.478.2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

